# Polaroid Gallery Plugin (HTML) for Lightroom 2.x and 3.x



## tsangwailam (Nov 2, 2011)

*



Polaroid Gallery* is a Adobe Lightroom web gallery plugin. By HTML5 and CSS3 technology, no Flash plugin is needed. So, you can view the gallery on all mobile device and desktop which support HTML. Now photographers can make photo gallery which can view on billion of mobile device. With extremely "easy-to-use" interface, just a few click from the interface to create the gallery instantly. 

Live Demo
http://www.digicrafts.com.hk/components/LightroomPolaroidGallery






​





*Responsive Design*

The gallery is design base on concept of responsive web design. The gallery can fit on most of the screen resolution. And it is using HTML5 and CSS3 which make it available on all mobile devices and desktop.





*Support auto orientation*

This Gallery support auto layout for iOS and Android device. The layout will adjust when device orientation changed. The layout is optimzied for mobile screen resolution and touch control.





*Touch support*

This gallery design to work with both mouse base and touch base device. User can do nature touch and move on photos on tablet device.


----------

